
Your Body Text Is Too Small - colinprince
https://medium.com/@xtianmiller/your-body-text-is-too-small-5e02d36dc902#.btruxvu8z
======
gentleteblor
This.

Too many designers/sites equate tiny, close spaced text with
modernity/sleekness.

Don't make me squint.

